# Thoughts on these 2 girls?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What do you think of these sweet sisters? My husband likes one girl, I like the other! 

If we decide to go see them we would have our choice of the 2 (and YES-you enablers-we would just take 1!).

Thoughts? Thank you!!

Tia









Trixie


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't really care for either,...are they from the same breeder? They are cute but I think their muzzles will be longer than you want, and they look like they are blues? There are so many problems with blues that I just hesitate to recommend them to anyone. No one WANTS their dog to lose all its fur, but it seems to be more and more common lately with the blues. Even blue show chihuahuas are allowed, per standard, to have a more "scanty" coat. Just puts me off, I guess :-/


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

See. This is EXACTLY why I asked here!

I will pass and we will wait. Thank you for your honesty!!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I would say I "like" one more than the other, but I LOVE Hope a whole bunch more!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah they aren't going to be cute or typey like Hope will be as an adult...I know a lot of people have blues without problems, but I know a lot more that have problems w/ them. I will say it is truely worthwhile to wait for a breeder you are comfortable with to have a litter, especially when you are talking about a family pet


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

What happened about Hope's sister?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't like either 

Both are quite big they're going to have long muzzles and look undershot already see how you can see all their bottom lip in both photos? Bad mouths can cause a lot of problems

I also don't like the colour I too am not a fan of this blue/Liliac/purple/green lol breeding any blue I had would have to be bred properly (like any dog) because when itsdone badly you get bald dogs not nice


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Roo is a blue and has a lot of problems with alopecia. They are cute, but I agree on passing on them.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I think they are both cute, but i would trust what Kristi says


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Aww poor ninja he's a bald blue but I think he's the cutest guy ever haha but I agree with the others I do actually love blues but yes alopecia is big I have 1 with and 1 without


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I mean, it's not like you would love the puppy any less. But, it's just good to be aware of issues and problems that can occur. 

Where do you live/where are you looking for a chi pup?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We are in the Kansas City area. We are willing to drive 3 hours each way. 

We found an amazing breeder who has dogs who have won every show I have heard of and is taking one to Westminster in February. She is in our area code. I have noticed other folks with dogs from her charge (given the formal name of the dog). I inquired about 2, one a puppy and one a 1 year old. She emailed right back to say that the one year old was taken and she had not updated her site. She then suggested another dog (long coat, but we want short). She has not emailed back after I inquired again about the puppy. My guess is that she likely would not fancy our buying one of her championship puppies to have as a lap baby! haha! The pup she has is twice the price we paid for Hope.

Our breeder sent an email today and my husband (who is a sweet, mild mannered guy) is really unhappy. On Saturday we asked if the other puppies could be cleared from the room so that we could see Hope and her sister interact alone. We also told her not to be surprised if we called later that night or the next day and asked to come back to get her.

She indicated in the email that an hour after we left a young girl called, wanted to buy her and came right away to collect her. He does not believe that one has a puppy for 16 weeks with no interest and then someone calls an hour after we are there. I do. I also reminded him that it is a business. Second pup to one family is at a discount. It is unfortunate that they did not call and ask us to decide and come right then or the girl could have her, but they had no obligation or deposit to do so. 

Again, I believe that everything happens for a reason so I am not upset today. We will find another girl. I am not worried. Just had the day off today and had time to look around and inquire.

Here is the picture of the dog we think the fancy breeder/show lady may not want us to ruin!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Lady with the pretty black pup emailed back. Here is her answer:

HI KAREN, LET ME THINK ABOUT IT FOR A DAY OR SO. I KNOW SHE DOESNT CARE IF SHE IS SHOWN AND THAT SHE WILL GET A GREAT LIFE WITH YOU. I'LL LET YOU KNOW IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS. SHE IS GORGEOUS ENOUGH TO BE SHOWN BUT I ALSO LOVE FINDING GREAT PET HOMES.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

She's very pretty! To my inexperienced eye she looks much better than the other 2 you posted.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I think you made a good decision by passing on those first two girls. They look like they are going to have long snouts as adults, and aren't typey.

We've been lucky with Tucker's coat. I very, very rarely see blues with nice coats, though. 

The third girl (the black/white one) is very, very adorable.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She will be a very nice adult. Keep in mind, many, many breeders sell off their black ones to pet homes because they don't show as well, their "expression" gets lost in the ring, sort of like it's hard to photograph a black dog's face? Can you PM me the breeder's site? I think I know who she is.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

flippedstars said:


> She will be a very nice adult. Keep in mind, many, many breeders sell off their black ones to pet homes because they don't show as well, their "expression" gets lost in the ring, sort of like it's hard to photograph a black dog's face? Can you PM me the breeder's site? I think I know who she is.


Before getting our Border Collie, I was very interested in a little black/white LC chi male for the same reason. He had an all black face, and the breeder felt he would have complications finishing due to being black/white.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> She will be a very nice adult. Keep in mind, many, many breeders sell off their black ones to pet homes because they don't show as well, their "expression" gets lost in the ring, sort of like it's hard to photograph a black dog's face? Can you PM me the breeder's site? I think I know who she is.


Yes, ma'am.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I think they are both cute, but i would trust what Kristi says



Same here! They are cute but I would trust Kristi as well. Bless them though, poor things hope they find a good home.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> Same here! They are cute but I would trust Kristi as well. Bless them though, poor things hope they find a good home.


I do trust Kristi's comments!

Girl-I thought of you immediately when I spied the little black pup! haha!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmm, it is kind of disappointing, given the conversation you had with Hope's breeder of "don't be surprised...", that she didn't call you before releasing the puppy to someone else...  I'm sorry to hear that, sounds like she was wanting the full$ instead of a discount for her to go to your lovely home. 
Oh, well. What's done is done though! 

The little black girl is very cute! How old is she? Good luck with your puppy hunting!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

well, i can see i am way out numbered here but i think tia is adorable.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I do trust Kristi's comments!
> 
> Girl-I thought of you immediately when I spied the little black pup! haha!


The little black one is adorable! Makes me want one NOW!! lol But I'm being good and waiting until after Kizzie's surgery. Those pics are tempting though with all that cuteness lol The only way I would get another Chi before Kizzie if it was another drop off at a shelter or something but that's very unlikely.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

the little black one is so cute.. Good luck in finding the right puppy for you  can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think they are all cute.
I do love the blues. lol
I guess i have been lucky with Darla cause her coat is great, even has a furry belly. ha!
Her mum and dad were not blue though so that prob has something to do with it.
She is also a blue tri mind you and those looked like full blues.

I love that wee black puppy the most i have to say, so so cute!!
Good luck! x


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed, i'd never get another blue unless it came from a long, LONG line of successful blues.

While mine hasn't shown alopecia yet, he is very very thin haired to begin with so I wouldn't be surprised if he went baldy someday.

I'm not one that cares significantly about whether or not my pup is completely to standard, but when it comes to blue especially you need to be certain or you'll pay for it in the long run. If someone isn't breeding to standard with a blue, it's likely they aren't breeding well period and I found that out firsthand.

My boy is only 7 months, but i'm waiting for any signs.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Spinoff about blues. Peach is a blue and she has such a thick coat that I was wondering if she was a LC in disguise. If they have TONS of hair as young ones, do they have as much trouble older? I love the blue color. 
These two are super cute IMHO.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Spinoff about blues. Peach is a blue and she has such a thick coat that I was wondering if she was a LC in disguise. If they have TONS of hair as young ones, do they have as much trouble older? I love the blue color.
> These two are super cute IMHO.


Peach looks like a blue fawn in pics not full on blue? Its the blue blues that have issues often later on, like the steely-gray blues. I know color is hard to capture in pictures. What color were Peach's parents, that matters too...


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

LovesMyPups said:


> Hmm, it is kind of disappointing, given the conversation you had with Hope's breeder of "don't be surprised...", that she didn't call you before releasing the puppy to someone else...  I'm sorry to hear that, sounds like she was wanting the full$ instead of a discount for her to go to your lovely home.
> Oh, well. What's done is done though!
> 
> The little black girl is very cute! How old is she? Good luck with your puppy hunting!


Don't be surprised if she calls you back and says that the girl turns out she can't keep her after all. As the pup gets older and there is no interest.....discounted is better than nothing.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

To answer-the little black baby is 5.5 months old. We are considering another (another cream like our Hope) and she just turned 7 months. This is her:









In this one (with her sister) she is on the left:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Peach looks like a blue fawn in pics not full on blue? Its the blue blues that have issues often later on, like the steely-gray blues. I know color is hard to capture in pictures. What color were Peach's parents, that matters too...


Her papers say blue but she has cream on her too. And she is a lighter taupe color than her half brother (my friend's chi, Jasper). He has a tiny bit of blackish silver running through him with the light eyes and such. Peach has the liver nose, lips, light eyes and has cream patches on her chest and tip of feet and tail. Her parents aren't blue I don't think. But she is so furry, I would like to trim her. haha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha...you should email a pic of her to susan to see what color she thinks she is now? I swear I would hesitate to call her blue myself! My new puppy's mom is listed as chocolate but sooooo isnt' (coal black nose pigment is the # 1 giveaway, and she's red now, but was choco looking as a pup).


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> To answer-the little black baby is 5.5 months old.


In my opinion, I like the little black girl better than the other cream girl you posted. Besides just her coloring, I like her head and body style better too. This cream one looks really "muscular" or chesty to me. But that's just my preference!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I think she may remind me of our boy's build (I so miss that boy and this may be influencing me). This is what he looked like when he was perhaps 10:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

a different view of the cream girl:









This will be a tough decision if I get to have a choice.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I like the looks of the little black one the best, but of course love the blues. Willow is considered a silver and has got to be the hairiest thing ever. She could loose half of her hair and would still have tons lol!! I think she must have a double coat.

Lori


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the black is nicer by far!! Not A fan of the cream girl
Shell mature nicely too buti think the black is nicer


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Karen I dont see the pics of the blues you posted anymore, but Im worried since we are in the same area, and since Kristi said they were blue and "nosey" that it might be Mileys breeder....dont do it! Avoid avoid avoid! If you want to PM me the pics and/or breeder info I can tell you for sure so that you can steer clear of them. That said, blues are my absolute favorite. Mileys coat is totally different from Reeses, but she is not bald, although she does have a bald neck.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, the black pup and the cream pup are like comparing apples and oranges. Both are AKC and purebred. We just want a healthy pup who interacts well with us and Hope. 

Those who prefer the black pup know your stuff. She is something like a 7 tier bloodline champion show dog. We are not going to show nor breed our new addition. She will be a companion to us (a spoiled baby) and a play mate for Hope. It also seems perhaps a bit of a shame for amateurs such as us (it is true and we know it) to have such a lovely dog who could breed or show with great success. We'll likely have her in the garden with us and in a blanket going to the hardware story as an example. The breeder will likely not sell her to us for these very reasons. We'd not blame her.

The cream pup also comes from a show breeder. She will be sized similar to Hope and that breeder would love for us to have her. Not surprisingly, she is half the price as the black pup. She cost what we paid for Hope.

So, different story between them for certain. The cream pup is about 1.5 hours away from us (my husband is a race car driver and LOVES driving so that is never a problem) and the black pup is right in our metro area.

We hope that things will sort of work out on their own and help make the decision clear for us. I appreciate everyone's time and feedback. I have received MUCH sage advice and expert wisdom that has not only educated me but given me much to consider!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Do these breeders you are looking at do health testing on their dogs? The Chihuahua Club of America recommends vet clearances for eyes (CERF), heart, patellas (OFA). This is not to say that the puppy will never develop any problems with eyes, heart, or knees - but you are certainly hedging your bets when you buy from a breeder who cares enough to health test their breeding stock!! I can't overestimate the importance of this.

Also... don't sell yourself short! Breeders LOVE to find homes such as yours with responsible loving families. It's hard to find good homes. Show homes are out there, and it's nice to have your dogs shown if they are good enough, but nothing beats a wonderful family with just a few dogs and the dog living out a loving, pampered life. Many show homes have a LOT of dogs and are run as a business. Dogs come and go as their breeding and showing careers end. Knowledgeable and caring breeders know this! Don't feel like you are second rate just because you aren't going to show the dog.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The black pup is from Tabitha & Jerry's breeder lol, and we all know how gorgeous they are :-D (altho she hasn't been an active member since Karen joined, I don't think).


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I was also going to say dont sell yourself short dogs are in the ring for about 2% of their lives the rest of the time they should be with a loving family! 

Im sure you'll make the right decision for you ad your family


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Hahaha...you should email a pic of her to susan to see what color she thinks she is now? I swear I would hesitate to call her blue myself! My new puppy's mom is listed as chocolate but sooooo isnt' (coal black nose pigment is the # 1 giveaway, and she's red now, but was choco looking as a pup).


My 10 year old know it all son informed me that her Susan had said Blue Fawn. haha. I really am slipping the older I get. Regardless, I love her color. So there. haha She is taupe with a peachy cast and it fits her name perfectly.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> My 10 year old know it all son informed me that her Susan had said Blue Fawn. haha. I really am slipping the older I get. Regardless, I love her color. So there. haha She is taupe with a peachy cast and it fits her name perfectly.


hehehe that's what 10 year olds are for I guess? Yeah I thought Peach was Blue Fawn. I am not sure why, but those don't seem to go bald?


----------

